# Recovery proceeding well



## Dowjones (Sep 16, 2010)

Howdy, Folks. Just thought I'd drop you all a line to tell you how things are going. In a word......GREAT!! We have reconnected in a way I never thought would happen. We talk about EVERYTHING, and spend lots of quality time together. We are going to a specialist in NY at the end of the month and she thinks that my wife can get pregnant, and carry a baby to term, so there is hope, on that front too. My wife is happier and more self-confident and is proud of her hard work and honesty, and I am too. We are still planning on adopting, this spring , even if she does get pregnant. BTW, we no longer go to counseling, as our therapist says we don't need it. She was the greatest!!!!!! We now consider them (counselor and her husband) as friends, and are planning a vacation to the Islands, together. I want to thank all of those people who posted their advice, and will come back to TAM from time to time, to help others as I was helped. See Ya !!!


----------



## The 13th_Floor (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Congratulations!
I hit the spot you are at about a year and a half ago.
Keep working, keep talking and that feeling that you have now will continue to grow.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

That's wonderful! It will be so nice to see the advice and encouragement you have for others, since you and your wife have successfully reconciled.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

It feels good to have your best friend back...doesn't it?
Its been one whole year for us... and its working.


----------



## Dowjones (Sep 16, 2010)

the guy said:


> It feels good to have your best friend back...doesn't it?
> Its been one whole year for us... and its working.


It's been great! She told me that the last couple of months have been the happiest of her life, and that the future will be even better. I truly am thankful that we dodged the bullet. If her affair had gotten physical, I don't think we would be in such a good place.


----------



## Gfxbss (Dec 24, 2010)

DJ,

Congrats! I hope that I can fully make it to your point. We are in a good place right now, but we still have some issues to work on. That being said, the issues will be a deal breaker. 

It is stories like this that keep me going, and it gets me pumped for the future.

Congrats again!

Gfx.


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

That's great news-Congrats and keep up the hard work!


----------



## Bigwayneo (Jan 22, 2011)

That is great to see good news on this part of the website! Good JOB! It gives the rest of us a little bit of hope!


----------



## disbelief (Oct 31, 2010)

Good to see/hear I wish you continued progress. I hope to post something similar in the future.


----------

